
The country breeding a generation of chess whizz kids - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-43084816
======
ColinWright
Warning: Controversial opinion ...

In a world that has the game of Go, I don't understand why countries continue
to push chess. As a game, Go is far superior.

I'd love to see a proper study of colateral and transferable skills from chess
versus Go, I'd even be happy to discover that my intuition is wrong, but I'd
be _really_ interested to get proper, unbiased, objective data.

But Go is superior to chess.

</rant>

~~~
brudgers
In terms of education, universal education in Chess reminds me of teaching all
5-8 year olds the recorder instead of cello. Mathematically, Magic the
Gathering is Turing Complete, surely that is better because it helps software
eat the world.

Anyway, Futbol is superior to Go. A non-controversial opinion reflected in the
way people vote with their feet (pun intended).

